
Ask HN: How can we (developers) help in the fight against CoronavirusPandemic? - _____smurf_____
Technology is contributing in shaping the business, but how can it help in the fight of current problems such [Corona virus](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weileizeng.github.io&#x2F;Open-Source-COVID-19&#x2F;)?.<p>I can see many ways to help limit the spread, e.g:<p>- Fighting misinformation
- Educating people on what to do
- Drug Discovery<p>I would like to know if you have any idea on apps, website or organizations working on fighting this virtus.<p>For those who live in China, Iran and Italy. People in other part of the world would like to know about some of the local apps that helped, these apps can be localized.
======
mtmail
These seems to be a coordination effort on
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)
It's a set of Google Docs, seems very active.

